# Wedding cigars ISOM style



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

For the long version, refer to the similar post on the Non-Habanos side of the forum. The short version is my daughter got engaged and I want quickish, cheapish, but still smokable cigars for the reception. I have 16 months to get ready. 

For Habanos, I'd thought about Partagas Shorts or Mille Fleurs. Someone whose opinion I respect on such matters suggested I come look over here. I'd love to hear some thoughts about Habanos that fit the bill.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Firstly congratulations to you and your family! FOr my BIL's wedding I supplied the havanas and chose Upmann half coronas. Perfect short cigar and I was not upset if I saw anyonee stomp it out or toss it. THat said I don't think they are easy to find anymore. If you aare thinking a 25 count I would go monte 5 for @$150-$160 or Boli CJ for the same cost. For a 10er there are cheaper options including the Monte 5's.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As promised, here's my take on it @*lex61*.


 First, I prefer tubed cigars for this. You don't need a humidor. You can leave the box out during the entire reception without worrying about condition. And since we're talking Cubans, the tube makes a nice souvenir for those who've never had one before.
Next, I think it's best to choose something that's not got too much oomph for the uninitiated and occasional smokers, yet still has enough flavor to appeal to experienced smokers.
And lastly, as mentioned, you don't want anything too big or too expensive. Yet I'd still go with something that seems "cigar sized". Much smaller and they may appear chintzy to those outside the loop, even if it's a $30 OpusX or Cuban LE. To me that means a petite corona is the perfect vitola.

Based on these guidelines I have three suggestions, all PC tubos:


*Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations* - This is always my number-one suggestion for a wedding cigar. Wonderful little cigar that's not too powerful for most noobs, but still delivers the goods for discerning veteran cigarists. I like that it comes in a white tube; seems very fitting for weddings. Not too expensive. Checking now... as low as just-under-$5.00 each in a box of 25. That's a good price - I also see them at $6.25 elsewhere. They do come in 3x5 cardboard packs as well, but I'd default to the dress box if they're going to be laid out for self-serve.
*Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 *- A little less expensive than the HdM's most of the time, though not at the moment from what I see. Still a medium or slightly to the mild side of medium, but not as refined as the Coronations. And also a primarily white tube. Their advantages are price (when you catch them right, and you do have some time) and - the biggy - the Romeo and Juliet connection is very romantic, as befits a wedding. Disadvantages include lack of consistency with harsh or plugged cigars not too unusual.
*Montecristo Petit Tubos* - A slight step up in price, but a brand that even most non-cigar-smokers have heard of. Essentially a tubed Monte #4. But if they were too wet when packaged, which I've run into a time or two, they do sometimes seem quite a different cigar; a little rougher smoke. On the upside, only the sight of you serving Cohiba Siglo II's is likely to impress guests quite as much as a Montecristo (while still sticking with petite coronas).

That's it from me. I know you mentioned having some better cigars on-hand for any veteran cigar smokers in attendance, but I don't know that you really need to with any of these. And, it's almost inevitable that some brash non-smoking reveler will see others with the better cigars and want one for themselves... only to smash out your prize after a couple of puffs! At best, maybe have a few tubed HdM Epicure No.1 in your jacket pocket for advanced smokers, for example, if you're serving Coronations to the general population. The tubes look similar and a coronas gorda isn't so much bigger as to raise eyebrows or questions of why "some people" get treated like VIP's and others don't.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks @curmudgeonista! That's a lot of great information and insight. I like the idea of the white tubes too. Practical and elegant at the same time, and I'm all about elegant. 

Time to go shopping. Thanks again for taking the time to share these thoughts Jack. It's truly appreciated.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

lex61 said:


> Thanks @*curmudgeonista*! That's a lot of great information and insight. I like the idea of the white tubes too. Practical and elegant at the same time, and I'm all about elegant.
> 
> Time to go shopping. Thanks again for taking the time to share these thoughts Jack. It's truly appreciated.


My pleasure Joe!

You might also think about a honkin' big table lighter so it doesn't walk off. And guess who gets to keep it after the wedding. :wink2:

Same for a cutter, and you can't go wrong in that situation with one of these...


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I concur with Jack on the Romeo & Julieta Tubos. Perfectly themed cigar for a wedding excellent presentation And the price is tight if you are serving lots of people

I know it's still far away but a picture of everyone celebrating with a cigar would be awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

protekk said:


> Firstly congratulations to you and your family! FOr my BIL's wedding I supplied the havanas and chose Upmann half coronas. Perfect short cigar and I was not upset if I saw anyonee stomp it out or toss it. THat said I don't think they are easy to find anymore. If you aare thinking a 25 count I would go monte 5 for @$150-$160 or Boli CJ for the same cost. For a 10er there are cheaper options including the Monte 5's.


X2! Also i know your primary concern is price.
Think Belinda or la troya. They are available en tubos.
They are available from Spanish vendors.
They are dirt cheap at $60 a box.
Wish i could tell you how.
But that is strictly prohibited.
I am already a wanted man. :vs_laugh:


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Awesome thread and suggestions. The eldest daughter is getting married in October, and this afternoon the wife asked me about getting some cigars. Found this thread. Once again you guys are such a great resource. Love it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> Awesome thread and suggestions. The eldest daughter is getting married in October, and this afternoon the wife asked me about getting some cigars. Found this thread. Once again you guys are such a great resource. Love it.


So what did you decide Bobby also Congrats!


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you. I didn't decide anything, the wife did! Going with the RyJ no2, wife like the colors. Unfortunately, I don't think the majority of people smoke, so it will be more of a souvenir than anything, which is fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> Thank you. I didn't decide anything, the wife did! Going with the RyJ no2, wife like the colors. Unfortunately, I don't think the majority of people smoke, so it will be more of a souvenir than anything, which is fine.


Yes colorful tubes make great party favors.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes colorful tubes make great party favors.


Well, you would have thought the tubes were made out of gold. People were snagging those things left and right. I saw one poor soul take out the cigar, turn around and light up. While he wasn't looking, a passing female snagged the tube! Another lady was taking some tubes and leaving the cigars behind on the table.

The cigars did go over well with the people that actually smoked them, so it was all good.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

That’s awesome! Congrats on the wedding and glad the cigars were well received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BobP said:


> Well, you would have thought the tubes were made out of gold. People were snagging those things left and right. I saw one poor soul take out the cigar, turn around and light up. While he wasn't looking, a passing female snagged the tube! Another lady was taking some tubes and leaving the cigars behind on the table.
> 
> The cigars did go over well with the people that actually smoked them, so it was all good.


Ha! Maybe next time someone asks me I'll tell them to just keep the cigars for themselves - they'd simply be a footnote anyway - and put the empty tubes out as party favors. 

And congratulations Papa. Remember, you're not losing a daughter, you're gaining a son-in-law you can pass her Macy's bill to!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> Well, you would have thought the tubes were made out of gold. People were snagging those things left and right. I saw one poor soul take out the cigar, turn around and light up. While he wasn't looking, a passing female snagged the tube! Another lady was taking some tubes and leaving the cigars behind on the table.
> 
> The cigars did go over well with the people that actually smoked them, so it was all good.


Glad it all went well.
Many Congrats!
All the best Tony


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

This thread had me crying... you you guessed it over price, just bought some Tubos for the first time in ages and the Monte Petit Tubos were $22 each... I gotta get a US Visa...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Romeo Allones said:


> This thread had me crying... you you guessed it over price, just bought some Tubos for the first time in ages and the Monte Petit Tubos were $22 each... I gotta get a US Visa...


The British are coming!!!!


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

zcziggy said:


> The British are coming!!!!


Yup, coming to plunder your resources yet again.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Romeo Allones said:


> Yup, coming to plunder your resources yet again.


Too late

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zcziggy said:


> The British are coming!!!!


Don't fire till you see the whites of their eyes.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------

